# "broken" ear?



## Jester966 (Nov 19, 2008)

HI
My GSD puppy is 2 month old today. I know it's early as far as his ears go, but I am concerned because they were both starting to pop up, and then a couple of days ago his left ear was suddenly back down again. I know they can go up and down, but it is completely "limp" and flat against his head. It even has a sort of "indentation" along it, and sometimes it flips inside out (the other one never does). I am worried that perhaps he somehow "broke" the cartilage as it was trying to grow. Is this possible? 

I will try to attach a picture.

At what age should the ears be taped, and if there is actually a problem with his ear, should it be taped sooner?

Thanks a lot!

This picture shows the "indentation" I am talking about:


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

He is probably starting to cut some back molars....his ear floppage is not unusual for his age. I woudl not even begin to worry until about 6 months of age when all of his adult teeth are in.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's too young to worry about it. Sometimes their ears do crazy things, they'll be up one day then flop down after a nap, sometimes they flop over eachother. It's cute, take lots of pictures (we love wierd ear pictures here!) and like Kandi said, don't worry unless they aren't up by 6 months.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about it yet. As others have said they(the ears) can do some pretty weird things when they are puppies.

This is Butch, he had some of the WEIRDEST ears I have ever seen. The pic really doesn't do justice to exactly how folded his ears were (they were folded totally in half width wise), and they stuck STRAIGHT out to the sides. Though he obviously isn't a GSD (not even a pure bred of any kind) his ears stood perfectly on their own eventually. (Though I was hoping they would stay like this forever because it ws so cute.)


----------



## elsonnn (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi! Cute pup! Did his ears go up?


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

elsonnn said:


> Hi! Cute pup! Did his ears go up?


This thread is 6 years old. ?


----------

